# STD while married



## Candicane28 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hubby and I been married 6 years, together for 8 years. In that time I have never had sex with anyone but him.2 years ago I was diagnosed with Trichamonaisis(std). He had no symptoms at all. We were both treated and since I had never heard of this particular std I just assumed it was something anyone having sex could get, like a yeast infection. Now here we are 2 years later and I've just been diagnosed with it again! Crying my eyes out at the thought that he's cheated on me. The doctor says this std can stay dormant in the body for a while, but not years! How to approach this with my husband? Not sure what to do next🥺


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I have no idea how you could have got this , other than your husband is playing around , 
it is hard to say if you have nothing to go on , 
what are the chances of getting it from something other than sex ?
i think not !!!! 
and with covid around people are at less risk of anything like this as there is less movement 

sorry for you to have got this again not only the pain and treatment but the thought that hubby brought it home 
if he did seems he is playing a lot


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yikes. To me it seems like repeat cheating with infected individuals, perhaps using prostitutes?

Initial advice would be, stay quiet and do some hard core re-con to get evidence.

Another option: just divorce him as he is cheating.

I would also talk to an attorney before getting too far down the road so you know what to do and not do.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

He is or was cheating.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just read your prior threads, there is no doubt what is happening.

You are putting your life at risk by continuing with this man.

Divorce him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

What did your husband say 2 years ago when you were first diagnosed? How did he react? If I was a faithful husband and my wife told me she had an STD, I’d prob flip my $h1t.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Candicane28 said:


> Hubby and I been married 6 years, together for 8 years. In that time I have never had sex with anyone but him.2 years ago I was diagnosed with Trichamonaisis(std). He had no symptoms at all. We were both treated and since I had never heard of this particular std I just assumed it was something anyone having sex could get, like a yeast infection. Now here we are 2 years later and I've just been diagnosed with it again! Crying my eyes out at the thought that he's cheated on me. The doctor says this std can stay dormant in the body for a while, but not years! How to approach this with my husband? Not sure what to do next🥺


I skimmed over your other posts. You are married to a horrible man. You know he has cheated on you before. He has 2 children he either hid from you or was unaware, either way they came from him cheating on you. He has a gambling problem and took money from a shared account to support it. He gave you an STD 2 years ago and now he has given it to you again. His prime male role model, dear old Dad, has 10 kids from 8 women. So, it isn't a question of did he cheat on you again, it is more like how many times and with how many woman did he cheat?

Have you approached him about this latest STD? I'll bet he will lie his ass off, might even accuse you of cheating and getting the STD. Your "husband" only seems to care for himself, not you or his family. Approach this for what it is, your husband has had one or more affairs and you caught him red handed. How do you want to respond to that?


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure of your specific situation. But here is what healthline has to say about Trich and cheating:









How Can You Get Trichomoniasis If No One Cheats? How It Spreads


Can you get trichomoniasis if no one cheats? We'll go over how trichomoniasis is spread and tell you what it may mean if your partner contracts it while you're in a relationship. You'll also learn what to do if you think you might have trichomoniasis.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Considering your history with him, maybe it’s time for you to focus on you.


----------



## Candicane28 (Jul 22, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I skimmed over your other posts. You are married to a horrible man. You know he has cheated on you before. He has 2 children he either hid from you or was unaware, either way they came from him cheating on you. He has a gambling problem and took money from a shared account to support it. He gave you an STD 2 years ago and now he has given it to you again. His prime male role model, dear old Dad, has 10 kids from 8 women. So, it isn't a question of did he cheat on you again, it is more like how many times and with how many woman did he cheat?
> 
> Have you approached him about this latest STD? I'll bet he will lie his ass off, might even accuse you of cheating and getting the STD. Your "husband" only seems to care for himself, not you or his family. Approach this for what it is, your husband has had one or more affairs and you caught him red handed. How do you want to respond to that?


Yes, but the confrontation was over the phone....he adamantly denies being with anyone else. He has "no clue" how I've gotten this now twice😔


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Candicane28 said:


> Yes, but the confrontation was over the phone....he adamantly denies being with anyone else. He has "no clue" how I've gotten this now twice😔


Get him tested. Men don't show symptoms from that STD, so a test is the only way to know. But it is a moot point, you know he has it, he cheated. Other than a mother passing it to a baby, close contact with infected genitals is the only way you get this STD, so unless you are cheating, you got it from him.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Candicane28 said:


> Yes, but the confrontation was over the phone....he adamantly denies being with anyone else. He has "no clue" how I've gotten this now twice😔


Oh my goodness. What @BigDaddyNY brought to light from your other thread is heartbreaking. You gave this worm a 2nd chance after all he did to you and he betrays again? Dump that POS. It is better to be alone than to give yourself to a guy who’s hooking up with diseased women. Next time it can be a non-curable std.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Candicane28 said:


> Yes, but the confrontation was over the phone....he adamantly denies being with anyone else. He has "no clue" how I've gotten this now twice😔


So you're choosing to totally *IGNORE* all the posts in here mentioning your past posting history about this slimy POS because you want SOOOOO badly for us all to tell you what a great guy he is. Sure, let's all just ignore that Mr. Wonderful has a bunch of different kids with a bunch of different mothers all over the place (and not one of those foolish women probably receives a DOLLAR of child support from this waste of genetic material), and we know he likes to occasionally come home and give you STDs and that he thinks nothing of taking your money to go gambling.

Does this fabulous man have a brother *just* like him - but with even MORE illegitimate kids and baby mamas? Can you hook a sister up?

OP, there are none so blind as those who REFUSE to see. You are so damned deluded at this point that the only thing I can suggest to you is to seek support from your family. Or do they not know the truth about him? Actually, I'm going to assume they DO know and you've probably shut them out because you don't want to hear the truth from them, either. 

Denial ain't just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Sonja (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe it's time for a long meditation in silence.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

statistically it does not look good.

but there IS a slight chance it was not spread due to sexual contact with someone outside the marriage:









How Can You Get Trichomoniasis If No One Cheats? How It Spreads


Can you get trichomoniasis if no one cheats? We'll go over how trichomoniasis is spread and tell you what it may mean if your partner contracts it while you're in a relationship. You'll also learn what to do if you think you might have trichomoniasis.




www.healthline.com





_Still, there’s always a (very) slim chance that you or your partner developed it from something nonsexual, such as:_

_*Toilets.* Trichomoniasis can be picked up from a toilet seat if it’s damp. Using an outdoor toilet may be an added risk, since it puts you in closer contact with others’ urine and feces._
_*Shared baths.* In one studyTrusted Source from Zambia, the parasite spread through bathwater that was used by multiple girls._
_*Public pools.* The parasite can spread if the water in the pool isn’t cleaned._
_*Clothing or towels.* It’s possible to spread the parasite if you share damp clothing or_ _towels with someone._


----------



## Candicane28 (Jul 22, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> statistically it does not look good.
> 
> but there IS a slight chance it was not spread due to sexual contact with someone outside the marriage:
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your input. But this is my 2nd time in a little less than 2 years contracting this same sti.....as you said, statistically it doesn't look good🥺


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Candicane28 said:


> Thank you for your input. But this is my 2nd time in a little less than 2 years contracting this same sti.....as you said, statistically it doesn't look good🥺


Although if he's goes to a gym or swims regularly it may be towels/plunge pool/ freshwater lake spreading the problem.
If he's having an ongoing affair (lasting 2+ years) you would have thought the problem would have been sorted by all concerned at the same time.


----------



## Candicane28 (Jul 22, 2019)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> Although if he's goes to a gym or swims regularly it may be towels/plunge pool/ freshwater lake spreading the problem.
> If he's having an ongoing affair (lasting 2+ years) you would have thought the problem would have been sorted by all concerned at the same time.


Thank you for your input. He doesn't go to the gym or the pool. That I know of, he only goes to work. Although I strongly considered tracking his car🤔


----------



## Meela (Sep 20, 2021)

From what I am seeing or have seen repeatedly no one said or asked about his hygiene or his routines in personal care. If he was checked did he take the proper doses to be cured and was he? Is he a clean person or one who honestly takes care of himself? Everyone thinks just because they are a certain type of way or just because they do something everyone else does or should. Talk to him, about the STD; you must already be considering divorce so leave. In most states you have to be separated for a set period of time. That way everything is in the open and you are letting him know that you are taking this lightly and you can focus on you and not everything.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The problem is your a complete fool for choosing to ignore that he is a piece of garbage.

You are the problem.


----------



## Candicane28 (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> The problem is your a complete fool for choosing to ignore that he is a piece of garbage.
> 
> You are the problem.


We all come to this forum for shares thoughts and opinions on our various situations. That's what it's for! There's no need to be rude. If you don't have anything constructive to add stay off of the discussion. Period.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Candicane28 said:


> We all come to this forum for shares thoughts and opinions on our various situations. That's what it's for! There's no need to be rude. If you don't have anything constructive to add stay off of the discussion. Period.


Then why don’t you freely admit that you actually don’t want advice and will stay with your marriage nightmare no matter the obvious disaster presented to you repeatedly?

How can someone be given any empathy if they continuously stay in the same situation and do nothing about it?

It’s almost like self mutilation and you expect sympathy over it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Candicane28 said:


> Thank you for your input. But this is my 2nd time in a little less than 2 years contracting this same sti.....as you said, statistically it doesn't look good🥺


Yes those do seem to be astronomical odds. 
but still, look at your environment. maybe there is some contaminated surface or equipment at a gym or beauty salon.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sometimes I despair at what people will accept in a marriage.


----------

